# What the f*** do I buy now ???



## sTTu (May 7, 2002)

Now that the TTR has gone, I need a car for the Mrs. It's got to be practical for her and the baby and the crud that has to be shipped around with them, plus be reasonably interesting for me, looking to spend say Â£20K ??

Any ideas? What have others bought in this situation ?

Help !

sTTu


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

How about the 150hp diesel golf?

An E36 M3?

A 993 Carrera? :


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Thorney was exactly in your situation and bought an RS4 ;D... you might only be able to get the front end for 20k, but at least you'll have a wonderful V6 ;D ;D ;D


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

A TTC ;D

You can get a small child in the back easily...


----------



## jusTTin_D (May 19, 2002)

thought about the RX8? 19k for the basic model, baby shouldn't be a problem with the rear opening doors and i suppose you could call it mildly interesting


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Seriously though I've got 2 kids and they both fit in the back of my Coupe no problem. The boot is probably similar in overall size to the Golf.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

TTC TTC TTC
My kids are 11 and 7 and fit in the back happily - especially as Dad has the coolest car on the School run (voted by an independent audience of Schoolchildren)

Rob


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

Sorry to say it but BMW 320 or 325 one year old is in that price range so if you want the convenience of 4 doors then maybe?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

My Mrs preferred a 3 door hatch especially when the kids were young -

1 - They can't open the back doors and escape / fall out
2 -The doors on a 2 / 3 door are wider than on a 4 / 5 so she found it easier dropping them in and out of sprog seats - as soon as they are toddling they'll get in and out themselves and before then they weigh sod all anyway

Just thought also - you can disable the front passenger airbag on the TT so you can use a rear facing baby seat in the front.

Rob


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

A 1983 Escort and keep your TT ! ;D


----------



## sTTu (May 7, 2002)

> A 1983 Escort and keep your TT ! ;D


 ;D Nice idea !

TTR has long gone now so it looks like the Mrs is going to get a F*** M****** ;D They are spacious and cheap to run, so I've now been looking into contract hire on a 225 TTC, driving her old Focus is going to drive me nuts.

Cheers !

sTTu


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Good man! ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cant we have a few spare cars in the Forum fleet for occasions like this nuTTs ?

"Paternal TT's" we aim to please is the logo ! ;D


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Thinking about it - an S3 would be perfick for a 20K budget. Or for a non Audi but still some fun a 5 door RAV4 - you can get a brand new VX with leather and all the bits for that. Watch the imports though - I was just about to sign away when it came about 'their VXs' didn't have leather - and beleive me a wipe clean finish is v beneficial!

Rob


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Hang on a F*** M what? too many stars for a M****o, too few for a M******k.

Oh F*c** it - its too l8.

Enjoy the baby and keep him safe.

I brought my first home in a Pug 205GTI which we ran for the next 3 years as our main car and Mrs ran a Mini, fully seam welded, Rally suspension, Cage etc. Thing is Nappies etc cost so it never got its proper engine and some tw*t in a Volvo took her from behind and wrote it off.

Rob


----------



## Miss_TTR (Mar 9, 2003)

> A 1983 Escort and keep your TT ! ;D


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2003)

STTu
Take my advice and get yourself a 2 year old S3.

We've had our S3 a couple of weeks now and its simply fantastic. When I say fantastic I mean fantastic as the other car is a 225TTR and I take the S3 everytime my wife has not hidden the keys.


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

I echo the above. Traded in our TTC for an S3 and it is more comfortable and fun in every way.
But then we do also have a TTR so I can have some TT fun when the sun shines. Funny thing is the Missus prefers the TTR as the S3 makes her car sick apparently ;D


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2003)

IanW,

I thought my wife and I were the only one's on the forum who owned the combination of a TTR and an S3.

It feels great to know that we're not alone.

Funny thing is my wife prefers the S3 over the TTR - well while its got the hardtop on for the time being. Maybe that will change when it comes off and we are able to enjoy the open top motoring.

I think she's just a speed junky and since I put a new pair of front tyres yesterday I havn't seen her.

I wonder why?


----------



## sTTu (May 7, 2002)

> Hang on a F*** M what? too many stars for a M****o, too few for a M******k.


Sorry I meant F*** M****o I just can't spell ! ;D I hate the bloody things but on the other hand they are cheap and she can bash it around town and round here they just fill up with sand from the beach so no point in buying anything too decent.

Did think about an S3 but I can't be dealing with the whole three door thing, my backs not great and hers is worse, just too much leaning in to get that car seat in and out.

Got me eye on a Caterham for the summer and I'll use her old Focus for the 6 miles a day round trip to work until I can find a tasty lease deal on a TTC.

sTTu


----------

